# The Toilet Paper Question.....



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi folks,

Tried searching the forum but didn’t find any useful posts.

A lot of properties don't seem to have mains sewage connections and therefore mayhap a septictank system instead.

Coming from the UK were not that keen on the "poo paper in the bin" option so realistically what are the options available ?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

We don't put loo paper in a bin, we flush it. We've been living in our place for 17 years and have never had a problem, and we've never needed to empty the septic tank.

But _only flush the soft loo paper_ - facial tissues, etc. will block the pipes.

Cheers,


----------

